# H110i GT / GTX  oder doch noch warten



## Chanks (5. März 2016)

Moin, ich werde aktuell etwas ungeduldig ^^ 

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem (ca 4 Monate) eine Raijintek Triton, bei dieser ging aber die Pumpe defekt. Somit bin ich wieder zu meinem Silver Arrow SB-E zurück gegangen. Dieser hat jedoch primär den Nachteil, das er den 1. PCI-e Slot meines MoBo´s überdeckt weshalb ich eine meiner beiden 970 ausbauen musste. Kurzfristig ist das ja ok, aber langfristig ist es schon irgendwie traurig die 2. 970 einfach nur rumliegen zu haben^^ 

Ursprünglich hatte ich vor mir eine Eisberg 2 mit 420er Radiator einzubauen, da die Eisberg 2 aber schon wieder verschoben wurde habe ich langsam keine Lust mehr zu warten, daher ist die Frage lohnt sich eine Corsair H110i auch? Reicht der 280er Radiator auch um meinen 5820k <70°C bei 4,5 GHz zu halten (Leise!!)  (er braucht etwa 1,28V -> mit LuKü geht er unter Prime schon mal in Richtung der 85 Grad). 

Wäre für Antworten und Ratschläge dankbar, weiterhin ist ja auch die Frage H110i GT vs. GTX, aber die GT soll ja wohl durch die CoolIT Pumpe besser sein?


----------



## Erok (5. März 2016)

Hi 

bevor Du weiterhin auf die AiO - Lösungen baust, kauf Dir etwas vernünftiges 

Bei Aqua-Tuning bekommste da ab 165 Euro schon was richtig ordentliches : Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wäre also gerade mal 13 Euro teurer als die erwähnte Corsair-Lösungen, bei denen Du definitiv auch die Lüfter austauschen müsstest, weil es sonst richtig laut wird 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Chanks (5. März 2016)

Nein, das Zeug von Alphacool wäre leider auch nicht besser (vermutlich ehr schlechter) als die Eisberg 2, da die DC-LT da immer noch unentkoppelt im AGB rum hängt. Optisch sind diese Lösungen leider auch nicht das Wahre ^^ 

Ich hatte auch schonmal was "Ordentliches" (GPU+CPU @1x420+2*140 mit NB-PK2) , hat mir alles in allem aber nicht die erhoffte Befriedigung gebracht aus Sicht von P/L.


----------



## iTryX (22. April 2016)

Wenn du P/L suchst gibt es im Erweiterungs Wakü Bereich nichts 

Günstig und gut: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Mittel: Corsair H115i
Teuer: Custom Wakü (ab ~200€)


----------



## v3nom (22. April 2016)

Wenn du etwas ordentliches willst dann wäre evtl. der EK Predator etwas für dich. Habe selber den 360er mit einem 5820k@4.5GHz (1.25v) und einer GTX980Ti drin.
Lüfter drehen bei mir zwischen 250-750rpm (NF-F12). Im Idle ist das System unhörbar.


----------



## ultimate57 (26. April 2016)

bevor ich selbst hier ein thread aufmache frage ich euch mal.

Ich möchte auch eine AIO 280mm.
Die Lüfter werden mit NB B14PS ersetzt.

Im Test ist nicht viel zu finden und mir ist vieles unklar.
Die Artic hat mit 240mm den Test am besten abgeschlossen leider kein Vergleich mit 280mm AIO.
Viele Schwärmen von der H110i Gt -H110i GTX 

1).
Welche All in One Wakü ist das beste die Lüfter sind mir egal da Sie von NB ersetzt werden.
2).
Die 280mm Radi Fläche müssten eigentlich alle gleich sein von Hersteller oder nicht?
3)
Was die Unterschiede ausmachen würde sind die AIO Pumpen von Hersteller liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

1) Ich glaube in dem Fall würde ich dann auf die H110i GTX setzen.
2) Das ist schwer zu sagen...ich habe bisher selten gelesen, dass FPI (Fins per Inch) angegeben sind und die machen bei einer entsprechenden Dicke einen Unterschied.
3) Ja, die Pumpen unterscheiden sich erheblich.


----------



## ultimate57 (26. April 2016)

Okay Boogeyman015,.
Der Hersteller der es fertig macht ist Asetek der für Corsair Herstellt und noch für die anderen
Hersteller wie Nzxt - Thermaltake - Cryorig.

Nun warum die H110i Gtx ->H115i?

Ist das die beste Pumpe?
Woher hast du die Info?




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Ich bin da ehrlich, ich halte von AiO-Kühlungen eigentlich nicht so viel, die Corsair hat in einigen Tests aber ganz gut abgeschnitten. Dort wurde öfters die Pumpe gelobt und auch die Leistung war recht gut. Nur die Lüfter sind halt wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Da kannst du dann aber einfach mal googlen...Reviews gibt es genug. Desweiteren habe ich auch von der NZXT Kraken X61 bisher gutes gehört.
Muss es denn aber unbedingt eine AiO sein? Ein Noctua D15 leistet nicht viel weniger und ist viel unkomplizierter.


----------



## ultimate57 (26. April 2016)

Ja AIO muss sein.🤗
Ich habe auch viele Reviews angeschaut so ist es nicht.

In Youtube gab es sogar ein Test das der Swiftech 240X2 Prestige besser sein soll leider ist die Sprache Englisch was der Mann sagt.

Ich halte von AIO selbst viel.
Kostüm Wakü zwar eigenbau aber viel unterschied soll da nicht geben Info Youtube.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Custom-Wakü nicht viel Unterschied? Da kommt es natürlich auf die Custom-Wakü an. Wenn man eine eigene Wakü mit 280er Radi mit einer AiO mit 280er Radi vergleicht ist klar, dass die sich nicht großartig unterscheiden werden...Leistungstechnisch gibt es aber nach oben hin kaum Grenzen...wenn man es sich leisten kann.
Stimmt, die Prestige soll auch nicht schlecht sein, aber das ist auch schon fast keine AiO in dem Sinne mehr.


----------



## GEChun (26. April 2016)

Ich versteh nicht warum alle immer zur H110i GTX tendieren...
Die H110 GT hat die gleiche Fläche und mit anderen Lüftern ist sie unhörbar, selbst die Pumpe hört man so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## ultimate57 (26. April 2016)

Ja genau Kostüm 280mm damit gemeint 🤗 da sind wir in einer meinung.
Je mehr fläche Radi desto besser ist klar.
Warum ist die Swiftech fast keine Aio mehr?.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Die ist im Prinzip nur eine AiO, weil sie halt in einem vollständigen Paket geliefert wird. Trotzdem ist dort eine unabhängige Pumpe, Kühlblock etc. verbaut. Auch die Anschlüsse sind normale Schraubanschlüsse, die man lösen kann um dann beispielsweise eine Grafikkarte mit in den Loop zu hängen. Das kann man bei fast keiner anderen AiO.
Anders gesagt: Die Swiftech besteht im Großen und Ganzen aus Custom-Teilen.


----------



## ultimate57 (26. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




quelle:

Corsair Hydro H11 i GTX High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler Review
Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate57 (26. April 2016)

Istt die Pumpe damit gemeint oder die Lüfter🤔

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum alle immer zur H110i GTX tendieren...
> Die H110 GT hat die gleiche Fläche und mit anderen Lüftern ist sie unhörbar, selbst die Pumpe hört man so gut wie gar nicht.



Das ist bei der H110i doch auch der Fall oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

ultimate57 schrieb:


> Istt die Pumpe damit gemeint oder die Lüfter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich denke, dass damit das Gesamtpaket gemeint ist.


----------



## ultimate57 (26. April 2016)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Das ist bei der H110i doch auch der Fall oder täusche ich mich da?


Die H110i Gt hat Namensänderung
auf H110i.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Farbfieber (5. Mai 2016)

Wo ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den beiden? Wollte mir ganz gerne die GT holen, weil mir dort das mit den Anschlüssen besser gefällt, aber welche von beiden hat die leisere Pumpe? Lüfter sind vorhanden, kommen zwei 140er Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro drauf.


----------



## ultimate57 (5. Mai 2016)

H110i GTX ist von Asetek
H110i GT Coolit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

